# Leopard + Lexmark = problèmes !



## ingenitium (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une imprimante tout-en-un Lexmark P4350, et depuis que j'ai installé Léopard, la fonction scan marche toujours mais je n'arrive plus à imprimer ... 

Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## pentaracing (29 Octobre 2007)

N'aurais tu pas supprimé les drivers a l'installation des lexmar ?
Moi meme sans installer aucun utilitaires j'ai pu imprimer mais pas scanner avec mon imprimante HP.


----------



## dec (29 Octobre 2007)

Je crois qu'une mise à jour du driver de l'imprimante s'impose!!


----------



## Gilles99 (29 Octobre 2007)

J'ai du r&#233;-installer toutes mes imprimantes et fax depuis que j'ai L&#233;opard

Peut-&#234;tre est-ce le cas pour vous aussi !


----------



## dec (29 Octobre 2007)

Regarde ici si tu as un nouveau driver.


----------



## ingenitium (29 Octobre 2007)

J'ai installé le dernier driver en date mais lorsque j'imprime rien de se passe. J'ai l'impression que l'utilitaire d'impression bug, car lorsque je met mon impression en pause, plus moyen de remettre en "play".

J'ai bien installé les driver lexmark dispo sur le DVD de leopard...


----------



## dec (29 Octobre 2007)

ingenitium a dit:


> J'ai installé le dernier driver en date mais lorsque j'imprime rien de se passe. J'ai l'impression que l'utilitaire d'impression bug, car lorsque je met mon impression en pause, plus moyen de remettre en "play".
> 
> J'ai bien installé les driver lexmark dispo sur le DVD de leopard...



A mon avis tu dois faire la même chose que "Gilles99". Supprime ton imprimante et réinstalle.


----------



## opcenter (30 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, j'ai constaté le même soucis avec ma Z1420 wifi le module posant problème est IJPrintQuality. Je l'ai signalé à LEXMARK. Cela semble provenir des drivers. J'attends leur réponse.


----------



## ingenitium (30 Octobre 2007)

Dans le logiciel de Mise à jour apple j'ai une MAJ pour les drivers lexmark ! J'installe et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ingenitium (30 Octobre 2007)

Tout remarque ! Merci Apple !


----------



## dec (30 Octobre 2007)

ingenitium a dit:


> Tout remarque ! Merci Apple !



Tout remarche tu veux dire!!! :mouais: Merci au forum aussi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## opcenter (30 Octobre 2007)

Où puis-je trouver cette mise à jour?​ 
Merci de votre réponse​


----------



## gozt (31 Octobre 2007)

Depuis Leopard, elle ne fonctionne plus après une installation complete du systeme.
Et rien dans la mise à jour Apple.


----------



## opcenter (31 Octobre 2007)

Voici une page intéressante. Les drivers pour certaines imprimantes comme la z1420 sont prévus fin Janvier 08; on n'est pas pret de se servir de nos imprimantes....

http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666691854_682634834_en,00.html


----------



## landlovers (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut tu dis avoir trouvé un solution pour se problème:

"Dans le logiciel de Mise à jour apple j'ai une MAJ pour les drivers lexmark ! J'installe et je vous tiens au courant."


Peut tu me donner la marche a suivre stp c'est urgent....


----------



## Kyuss (31 Octobre 2007)

j'ai également le même soucis avec une lexmark X4550, je peux numériser que ce soit en wifi ou en usb, par contre en ce qui concerne l'impression rien. A préciser que lorsque je réinstalle les drivers de mon imprimante (qu'il s'agisse du cd d'instal ou de ceux téléchargé sur le site lexmark) à la fin on me demande d'ajouter  manuellement l'imprimante dans le gestionnaire :s 
à partire de ce moment quand je veux imprimer ca ferme les programme et message : iphoto à du fermé cause : pb de compatibilité avec ijprint.... 

QUE FAIRE ???????

Est ce que c'est réellement un problème avec léopard ou avec lexmark ?????


----------



## landlovers (31 Octobre 2007)

Kyuss a dit:


> j'ai également le même soucis avec une lexmark X4550, je peux numériser que ce soit en wifi ou en usb, par contre en ce qui concerne l'impression rien. A préciser que lorsque je réinstalle les drivers de mon imprimante (qu'il s'agisse du cd d'instal ou de ceux téléchargé sur le site lexmark) à la fin on me demande d'ajouter  manuellement l'imprimante dans le gestionnaire :s
> à partire de ce moment quand je veux imprimer ca ferme les programme et message : iphoto à du fermé cause : pb de compatibilité avec ijprint....
> 
> QUE FAIRE ???????
> ...




On dirais que l'on a le meme problème et la meme imprimante....
J'ai regarder ce site: http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/seque...834_en,00.html
Et apparement on dirais qu'il s'agit d'un problème de pilote d'impression il seront disponible uniquement en janvier 2008


----------



## Kyuss (1 Novembre 2007)

landlovers a dit:


> On dirais que l'on a le meme problème et la meme imprimante....
> J'ai regarder ce site: http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/seque...834_en,00.html
> Et apparement on dirais qu'il s'agit d'un problème de pilote d'impression il seront disponible uniquement en janvier 2008



Résultat des course : réinstaller tiger et attendre que léopard marche mieux ........ (pb de lenteur au démarage, pilote d'impression, latence dans le dock .......) bref tiger c'est bien lol


----------



## landlovers (1 Novembre 2007)

Tu a raison mais il faut avoué qu'il est vraiment magnifique ce léopard.... en espérant tous s'arrange rapidement.


----------



## dr01614 (2 Novembre 2007)

Même problème avec une lexmark x4550, plantage systématique de toute application après la commande imprimer... et message d'erreur avec ce fameux module IJPrintQuality. Pas envie de revenir à Tiger et pas envie d'attendre fin janvier. Faut faire le forcing auprès de Lexmark, par tous les moyens possibles (mail, tel, courrier) pour les forcer à se bouger.


----------



## landlovers (2 Novembre 2007)

Qui qu'il en sois s'il ya du nouveau faite signe


----------



## Lesjeuxvideo (5 Novembre 2007)

Hello

Comme vous, quand je veux imprimer ca fait quitter l'application avec une belle erreur.

Et on devra attendre 08 ?
Ils vont m'entendre lexmark <_<


----------



## Lesjeuxvideo (5 Novembre 2007)

Hey !

Apr&#232;s recherche sur google j'ai trouv&#233; une solution !! si si :-D
Donc si vous &#234;tes dans mon cas : plantage de l'application en essayant d'imprimer (suite &#224; une installation des drivers via le cd lexmark, et en ajoutant l'imprimante en manuel), il suffit de fixer le bug de la fa&#231;on suivante :



> in library/Printers/lexmark
> 
> Put the PDE folder on trash can
> 
> the software is very instable but it works


Merci &#224; la personne sur le forum suivant :
http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=5686764

+++ j'esp&#232;re que ca vous aidera !

NB - &#231;a fixe le soucis pour l'usb, la wifi c'est toujours assez merdique ^^


----------



## dr01614 (6 Novembre 2007)

C'est effectivement la solution proposée sur les forums Apple. Le problème est que je ne trouve pas le dossier PDE et encore moins le plugin IJprintquality. Et ce, même en faisant "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Pour info, j'ai une Lexmark X4550 avec le dernier driver proposé par Lexmark (sept 07).


----------



## Lesjeuxvideo (6 Novembre 2007)

- Tu cliques sur ton icône en haut à droite de ton ordi
- Puis sur bibliothèque
- Puis Printers

Et le dossier est là en principe


----------



## bibounde5 (14 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement le coup de mettre à la poubelle le sous-répertoire MacHD / Bibliothèque / Printers / Lexmark /PDEs évite les "Application a quitté inopinément" en essayant d'imprimer sur ma Lexmark X4550 mais :
- Fini le WiFi, il faut remettre un cable USB entre imprimante et ordinateur
- Il m'a fallu installer l'imprimante avec les réglages système Leopard (l'installation à partir du CD Lexmark finit par un échec)... tout en utilisant les drivers du CD Lexmark
- Le gestionnaire est hyper basique : lorsqu'on fait "imprimer" à partir d'une application on a accès à aucun réglage autre que "imprimer" : pas moyen de choisir d'imprimer qu'une page du document par exemple.

Ce qui est fou est que ça a marché sans problème pendant une semaine, et d'un coup l'imprimante a disparu et impossible de réinstaller...


----------



## bibounde5 (17 Novembre 2007)

Précision supplémentaire : aucun changement après la révision X.5.1.

Ne reste donc plus qu'à attendre un nouveau driver Lexmark prévu pour fin janvier 2008 :hein:


----------



## TiLu (19 Novembre 2007)

Moi c'est le contraire je sais imprimer mais plus scanner depuis que j'ai changé de félin. 

De plus, mon imprimante, la X2550, est inconnue sur le site de Lexmark... lol

EDIT : ah si, je l'ai trouvée :$


----------



## polobook (21 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour le tuyaut de supprimer le dossier PDEs, ça à l'air de fonctionner correctement.


----------



## effell (12 Décembre 2007)

après avoir supprimé le dossier PDE's, ça marche bien, et en WIFI !

Mais j'ai préalablement fait aussi ça :



Voir la pièce jointe 15730








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MacBookPro 2,0 Core Duo 2Go/100/256
IMac Core  2 Duo 2,16 1Go/250/128
Lexmark X4550 Wifi


----------



## bibounde5 (12 Décembre 2007)

Merci bôcoup bôcoup : le WiFi refonctionne parfaitement grâce au "ça".
  




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MacBookPro 2,0 Core Duo 2Go/100/256
IMac Core  2 Duo 2,16 1Go/250/128
Lexmark X4550 Wifi[/QUOTE]


----------



## Caritiba (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir...

Je viens de changer mon pc pour le dernier macbook...on me disait que mac etait tellemnt plus facile...et pourtant !  mon imprimante x4550 qui marchait si bien en wifi ms qui ne fonctionne plus du tout avec mon mac !!!
J'ai bien lu toutes les manip ms j'ai du en comprendre à peu pres 20% !
Pourriez vous les reprendre en français en m'expliquant ou je dois aller précisement et ce que je dois faire avec le cd d'installation...
Je vous remercie tous de votre patience...

Carine qui vous envoie une bise niçoise couleur azur...


----------



## bibounde5 (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir Carine,

C'est possible de tout reprendre mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu technique... Une solution plus simple : attendre le 24 décembre 

Rien à voir avec le Père Noël : Lexmark vient d'annoncer sur la page http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666691854_682634834_en,00.html que l'imprimante X4550 serait enfin supportée avec Leopard grâce à une mise à jour disponible le 24 décembre (avant ils annonçaient fin janvier 2008).

Dans 3 jours (si ils tiennent les délais) il suffira de télécharger l'installation sur la pagehttp://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666691854_682634834_en,00.html (ligne "X4500+") et de suivre les indications à l'écran, à la place du CD d'installation.

Bon courage, le système Mac est vraiment plus convivial et facile à utiliser mais il réserve malgré tout quelques (désagréables) surprises


----------



## Antoine360 (25 Décembre 2007)

A priori le driver pour Mac OS X 10.5 est dispo sur cette page (lien du bas).

http://downloads.lexmark.com:/cgi-p...9:1:0:583:0:0&os_group=Mac OS X&searchLang=fr

Mais je n'en suis pas sûr à 100 %, car sur la page réservée aux updates 10.5 le driver pour 10.5 n'est pas encore dispo au téléchargement (mais devrait l'être sous peu). 

Avant toute installation de ce driver je recommande de supprimer le dossier Lexmark qui devrait se trouver dans /Library/Printers ... sinon très peu de chance que ce nouveau driver fonctionne !

J'espère vous avoir aidé ... N'hésitez pas à nous tenir au courant ... Et si ce driver ne fonctionne pas, je vous recommande d'attendre la mise à jour de la page http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666691854_682634834_en,00.html

Joyeux Noël !
Antoine


----------



## Antoine360 (28 Décembre 2007)

http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_666691854_1177082303_en,00.html

Les nouveaux drivers sont maintenant dispo !


----------



## snake974 (28 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai bien mis dans la corbeille le dossier Lexmark de la Bibliothèque mais je n'arrive toujours pas ajouter mon imprimante LExmark X4550.
Lors de la reconnaissance en Wifi il l'a voit mais une fois qu'il essaye de l ajouter, il n'y arrive pas .
Je suis sous Léopard et j'ai comme router une livebox sagem
Merci d'avacne


----------



## Antoine360 (28 Décembre 2007)

Hum, étrange...
Sur les forums d'Apple, ils semblent indiquer que le lien de téléchargement pour le driver 10.5 n'est pas le bon, et qu'en fait il ne permet que de télécharger l'ancienne version. Et, à mon avis, fêtes de fin d'année oblige, le lien risque de ne pas être corrigé d'ici le 2 ou 3 janvier.......

La seule chose que je vois, c'est que tu fasses la manip' indiquée plus haut, en attendant que le lien soit corrigé. Lexmark a l'air de bien se moquer de ses clients...


----------



## Caritiba (28 Décembre 2007)

merci à tous...sauf à lexmark !
je viens donc de telecharger le dernier driver pour 10.5...et....meme topo qd je veux imprimer celà me ferme safari...
Donc donc donc...il semblerait qu'il faut encore attendre...
bonne fin d'année à tous...sauf lexmark, NA !:rateau:


----------



## thierrylemac (29 Décembre 2007)

Plusieurs fois j'ai réinstallé. aussi avec le nouveau fichier en ligne de Lexmark mais rien de mieux, donc j 'ai été radical j'ai effacé le contenu du fichier PDEs et ça marche. l'imprimante est branché en USB 
a quoi servent ces fichiers?


----------



## tomsan (29 Décembre 2007)

Supprimer le fichier PDEs et là plus de problémes en usb.
Conserver ce fichier en attendant la mise à jour de lexmark à noel l'année prochaine peut être.
Demain je test en wifi.


----------



## jibou (3 Janvier 2008)

effell a dit:


> après avoir supprimé le dossier PDE's, ça marche bien, et en WIFI !
> 
> Mais j'ai préalablement fait aussi ça :
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup:Ca a marché pour moi aussi

Sur un powerbook G4 avec léo et une lexmark X6570 en wifi.
Les derniers drivers lexmark (de fin décembre) sont en effet inefficaces pour mon imprimante.


----------



## Antoine360 (3 Janvier 2008)

Hello,

J'ai contacté directement les ingénieurs, et non pas le service clientèle, de Lexmark.
Voici leur réponse pour la X4550, mais cela devrait concerner toute la gamme X 4500 et X 3500.

------

Sorry Antoine, 
The wrong driver got uploaded to the website. 

The correct Leopard drivers for the X4550 are now available on Lexmark.com. You can find them under Downloads and Drivers, or go right to them using this URL. 
http://tinyurl.com/25nj57 

(If you run into problems with that URL, the driver is also available at http://www.lexmarklabs.com/mac/beta/3500-4500SeriesInstaller.dmg) 

You should probably uninstall the old drivers first by running the 3500-4500 Series Uninstaller from the Lexmark 3500-4500 Series folder. 

Let us know if you have any problems with this new driver. 

Regards, 
The Mac Beta Team. 

-------

Je n'ai actuellement pas l'imprimante avec moi... N'hésitez donc pas à tester... et à me faire part de vos problèmes pour qu'éventuellement je leur transmette !!

Antoine


----------



## snake974 (4 Janvier 2008)

Antoine360 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai contacté directement les ingénieurs, et non pas le service clientèle, de Lexmark.
> Voici leur réponse pour la X4550, mais cela devrait concerner toute la gamme X 4500 et X 3500.
> ...



Je vais essayer de tester sa de suite.
Déjà le lien pour le premier URL est mortrateau par contre le second lien est bon.
Bon voilà, après deux essais infructueux le troisième fut le bon.
Pour l'instant l'imprimante marche bien en WIFI. Je n'ai pas testé en USB mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème.
Merci Antoine pour ton mail qui a visiblement fait bouger Lexmark.


----------



## Antoine360 (4 Janvier 2008)

Yeeees.... Je suis content que ça marche !

En théorie ça devrait marcher pour toutes les imprimantes de la série 3500 - 4500.

Bonne journée,
Antoine.


----------



## thierrylemac (4 Janvier 2008)

Antoine360 a dit:


> Yeeees.... Je suis content que ça marche !
> 
> En théorie ça devrait marcher pour toutes les imprimantes de la série 3500 - 4500.
> 
> ...



merci pour le tuyau.  en effet ça marche!!


----------



## wondermac (6 Janvier 2008)

J'ai fait une petite procédure pour ceux qui rament un peu


----------



## nikoel (6 Janvier 2008)

Je n'y comprend plus rien !  

Il y a bien un nouveau driver en téléchargement sur le site de lexmark, mais j'ai l'impression que l'installation n'est pas complète... En effet, lorsque celle-ci se termine, mon imprimante n'est toujours pas présente dans les paramètres de Leopard. Bien sûr, elle fonctionne en USB, mais en wifi, rien... Les liens qui sont donnés un peu plus haut (Antoine) me ramenent aux anciens drivers pour 10.4. Enfin la manipulation expliquée par wondermac ne fonctionne pas chez moi, car on me demande un login et un pass que je n'ai pas...

J'ai 3 mac sous leopard à la maison, mais pas moyen d'imprimer...  Je commence à perdre espoir !


----------



## Antoine360 (6 Janvier 2008)

Hello,

Les liens que j'ai donné étaient les bons jusqu'à nouvel ordre, à savoir en attendant que Lexmark mette le bon driver sur son site officiel... Peut-être qu'ils ont depuis changé le contenu des liens que j'avais donné : tu peux normalement te fier au driver déposé sur Lexmark.com.

Toutes les personnes sur ce topic avant toi ont réussi l'installation. Sur le topic que j'avais créé sur les forums Apple (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6268037), une personne n'était pas parvenue à installer correctement son imprimante malgré les indications et les liens que je donnais.

En lui conseillant d'utiliser au préalable l'outil de désinstallation du driver 10.4, puis de supprimer le dossier "Lexmark" de sa Bibliothèque (Library), et enfin d'installer "sur du propre" le driver 10.5, tous ses soucis sont partis. Je te conseille de procéder de la sorte en espérant que ça puisse te sortir de cette situation.


----------



## barb's (13 Janvier 2008)

quid des imprimantes des autres séries? quelqu'un aurait)il du new? 

je me désespère un peu que mon imprimante Z1420 marche un jour en wifi..

merci de votre aide


----------



## uhu31 (20 Janvier 2008)

salut,
aprés un we à s'énerver sur ma lexmark Z1420, j'ai désinstallé et jeté le dossier des pilotes (biblio/printers/lexmark/pdes) comme dit ds les forums.
ai ensuite téléchargé le driver sur le site de lexmark.
Je pensais suivre ensuite pas à pas les procédures décrites sur les forums mais là, ô miracle, ça marche, et en wifi!!!!
Bon courage


----------



## barb's (20 Janvier 2008)

j'ai réessayer de réinstaller le driver et ça ne marche toujours pas. Pourriez vous me dire si vous avez seulement supprimé les pdes ou autre chose? merci


----------



## Ziggy75 (4 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Book Pro tout neuf (Léopard), une imprimante USB que j'envisage de remplacer par une WiFi, parce que le Mac Book vient remplacer un iMac qui jusqu'à présent partageait mon imprimante USB aux autres ordi de la maison (un iBook G4 Tiger en l'occurrence). Voilà pour le contexte. Mon point d'accès WiFi est une borne Airport Express (mais je veux pas utiliser la fonction serveur d'impression de la borne parce que placer mon imprimante actuelle dans le salon à côté de la chaine HI-FI c'est quand même assez moyen...)

J'ai lu ici et ailleurs pas mal de critiques sur l'installation WIFI de la Lexmark X4550, mais comme elle est pas chère et que mon budget n'est pas illimité... Quid depuis fin janvier, date des derniers messages sur ce forum ? Avez-vous toujours des problèmes avec le trio Lexmark-Léopard-WIFI ?

Merci pour vos avis... (assez urgents, j'ai une offre spéciale sur la Lexmark valable à peine 2 jours...)​


----------



## bibounde5 (4 Mars 2008)

Plus aucun problème d'impression depuis le nouveau driver Lexmark (dispo sur leur site, pas sur le CD vendu avec l'imprimante) et Mac OS X.5.2.

J'utilise encore un cable USB pour la partie scan (j'ai pas dû tout comprendre au scan par WiFi).

Ce qui est très utile est la fonction photocopieuse N&B et couleur (pas besoin d'ordinateur).

Ma config : C-Box en mode routeur WiFi, un MacBook (WiFi intégré), un eMac (dongle WiFi sur port USB), tous deux sur Mac OS X.5.2 et donc une Lexmark X4550 dans un coin en mode WiFi.


----------



## landlovers (4 Mars 2008)

Tout fonctionne depuis la mise a jour du drivers par contre pour scanner c'est uniquement depuis l'imprimante que tu enverra ton scan en wifi vers ton mac


----------



## Ziggy75 (5 Mars 2008)

OK merci à tous pour ces infos !​


----------



## Vinc (14 Mars 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai une 4550 et depuis X.5.2 et le nouveau driver de Lexmark l'impression wifi marche enfin. L'installeur du nouveau pilote est plutôt pas mal faite d'ailleurs.
Par contre quelqu'un utilise-t-il une freebox v4, une borne airport extrem avec une Lexmark wifi ?
(Freebox v. 4 >> borne airport extrem >> lexmark wifi)


----------

